# 99 Sawhorses Down, NOT Renewed



## jar546 (Apr 22, 2015)

We are officially down 99 Sawhorses and 10 Supporters that have decided to NOT renew their membership. I am hoping that some will have the ability to renew and reduce these numbers as close to zero as possible.

If anyone is not a Sawhorse or Supporter, please give us a hand and help reduce our expenses through your paid subscription membership.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 23, 2015)

Exit interview

Ask why?

If there is anything that can be done?


----------



## TheCommish (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeff, how do I tell I am current as s sawhorse?


----------



## jpranch (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeff, My sawhorse status is coming up very soon. Fatboy checked on it for me last week. I have to wait until payday but I will be renewing!


----------



## ICE (Apr 23, 2015)

There aren't enough new and interesting threads.  As the place gets boring, people lose interest.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 23, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> There aren't enough new and interesting threads.  As the place gets boring, people lose interest.


Until they need something


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2015)

Or if there was someway to get the web site to the different BO groups and fire marshal groups, so they know the site is there and might join


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Apr 23, 2015)

I always tell inspectors about this site, and how all my posts are new and interesting, and how every now and then ICE says something new and interesting as well.

Surprised how disinterested most of them are. Subs kinda blow it off too.  There are very few tradesmen that want to improve themselves.

I don't understand the mentality. Because of you guys I get very few corrections anymore, and bless his little heart, ICE's photos of what not to do help me make sure the electricians don't pull any shenanigans. I've gotten pretty good at my own pre- inspections because of the site.

I think some are actually afraid to look.

Brent.


----------



## steveray (Apr 23, 2015)

"I am going to pistol whip the next guy that says shenanigans"....Couldn't help it Brent. Well said and I agree.

Oh good it still says sawhorse next to my name.....WheW!


----------



## David Henderson (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeff are these folks still coming to the site, or have they just vanished? If still coming that's pretty sad!


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Apr 23, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> "I am going to pistol whip the next guy that says shenanigans"....Couldn't help it Brent. Well said and I agree.Oh good it still says sawhorse next to my name.....WheW!


I was gonna say "shens" but I'll take the pistol whipping rather than an outright shooting.

Brent.


----------



## JPohling (Apr 23, 2015)

I was wondering my status and when I went to my profile it became clear that I was an offender!  Now link me to the renewal page cuz I cant find it!


----------



## jdfruit (Apr 23, 2015)

I think that as issues get debated and resolved to good answers on this forum, there is less to ask. Then there is a large data bank of stuff in neat categories so someone can browse around and find something that answers their question so no new post on ask/answer topics. With code edition changes and AHJs adopting local amendments, I expect there will be more activity. Currently the design "community" is busier with work so less likely to participate. When the plans hit the review desk, expect more activity.

Reaching out to inspectors is valid, how many will pay for a site subscription is another matter.


----------



## north star (Apr 23, 2015)

*& % & % &*



> "There are very few tradesmen that want to improve themselves......I don't understand the mentality."


Reading, actually understanding and applying the codes takes a lot oftime and effort........Just look at the amount of time we expend discussing

the various nuances of all of the codes on this Forum.......For some, ...now

add the [ possible ] language barrier (  i.e. - me no habla Ingles senor  ).

Also add having different code editions,  and revisions & amendments 

in different, sometimes neighboring jurisdictions..........Oh yeah, don't

forget to purchase the updated \ newer editions of the codes regularly,

...sometimes having to comply with multiple editions in the same area.

Why in the world would the average Contractor choose to incur these

costs & headaches, when there is a much, much simpler solution.

[  *RE:*  Telephone calls to the elected officials to either whine & complain,

or to donate to the next election, or both.  ].  :-o



Doing things the "right, compliant way" will cost the Contractor

something.



*% & % & %*


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2015)

JPohling said:
			
		

> I was wondering my status and when I went to my profile it became clear that I was an offender!  Now link me to the renewal page cuz I cant find it!


Come on down

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/payments.php


----------



## JBI (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't expire until July and WILL BE renewing at that time.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Apr 23, 2015)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> Jeff, how do I tell I am current as s sawhorse?


Jeff, did you answer how we can check to know our renewal date?

?

?

?

OK, I checked CDA's link: http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/payments.php

I see the expiration date is shown in the upper right hand corner.

(Thanks, CDA!)


----------



## ICE (Apr 23, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> I always tell inspectors about this site. Surprised how disinterested most of them are. I don't understand the mentality.
> 
> Brent.


I see it from the inside and it's as bad as you can imagine.  I hate to admit that but it's true.  There are several hundred inspectors and plan checkers in my AHJ.  The administration offered to create an in-house forum.  I don't know if the idea died because it came from me or if it's just that nobody cares, but die it did.



> I think some are actually afraid to look.


That starts from the top down.  I have lost track of the times that I have been told that I make the department look bad when I write corrections on top of other inspectors.  I don't do that unless it is a serious violation but like I've said before, the office managers, well they don't know what's a serious violation and what isn't.  All they see are the angry customers.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 24, 2015)

I couldn't find any way to tell when my subscription is up.  I think I first signed up in April, so I just renewed.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 23, 2015)

Mine expired a couple of weeks ago and I thought I will see what it is like for the non-sawhorse posters and I must say I could not stand it anymore.

 Not being able to edit a post or see some of the items being linked to or posted just left me wondering what am I missing by not renewing my sawhorse status?

Quite a lot it was determined.

$35.00 is small potatoes for the wealth of knowledge and materials that are shared on this site for the number of topics it covers. Where else can you go and post a building code question and have someone from fire or mechanical remind you of other code sections that you may need to look at with regards to your question. Most of the other code forums are code specific, fire, electrical, plumbing and therefore those participants may not think beyond the specific codes they work with.







The Building Codes Forum is the last and best place to come to for the most comprehensive code advice.


----------



## cda (Jun 23, 2015)

And we can always empty the piggy bank a couple times a year and send a little extra!!!!!!!


----------



## fatboy (Jun 23, 2015)

Welcome back into the fold MT!


----------



## jar546 (Jun 23, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Mine expired a couple of weeks ago and I thought I will see what it is like for the non-sawhorse posters and I must say I could not stand it anymore. Not being able to edit a post or see some of the items being linked to or posted just left me wondering what am I missing by not renewing my sawhorse status?
> 
> Quite a lot it was determined.
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## ICE (Jun 24, 2015)

This thread is a perfect example of how useful this forum can be.  A unique feature is that it was brought to us by a civilian home owner.  Most other forums are not willing to converse with homeowners.  So anyway, the thread brought up an issue of an island being too close to a kitchen counter.  It is 33" and apparently the plans call for 39".  Now it hasn't occurred to me to pay attention to that until I read the thread.  First of all, most islands show up after drywall.  An inspector could not know the width between the counters until the cabinets are done and we aren't called in for that.  So it will be at final inspection that this is caught.

In the thread the mistake is 6".  I don't know of a code other than that the construction must match the plans.  So let me ask a question: If you discovered this mistake at the final inspection, what would you do?  Assume that there is an owner.


----------



## north star (Jun 24, 2015)

*+ % + % +*



Tiger,

Who are you asking your hypothetical question to,

...the builder, ...the Inspector, ...the Owner,

...other, ...all of the above, ...other Code Officials,

etc. ? 



*% + % + %*


----------



## ICE (Jun 24, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *+ % + % +*
> 
> Tiger,
> 
> ...


Inspectors


----------



## north star (Jun 24, 2015)

*# ~ # ~ #*



As an Inspector, first I would verify what the submitted plans

have on them...........Next, I would seek guidance from "the

powers that be" to see which way the political winds are

blowing for this moment........If there was no dimension on

the submitted plans, I would inform the [ potential ]

homeowner of the discrepancy, ...if allowed to by "them

powers that be" crowd [ FWIW, ...Been there, Done that ! ]

If there was a dimension; of the 39" inches on the plans,

then I would document it and provide a copy of the

Inspection Report to the builder, and wait for their response.



*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## jdfruit (Jun 24, 2015)

Good example of why the Forum is useful, thanks ICE.

Recommend taking the question to an applicable category.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 25, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> This thread is a perfect example of how useful this forum can be.  A unique feature is that it was brought to us by a civilian home owner.  Most other forums are not willing to converse with homeowners.  So anyway, the thread brought up an issue of an island being too close to a kitchen counter.  It is 33" and apparently the plans call for 39".  Now it hasn't occurred to me to pay attention to that until I read the thread.  First of all, most islands show up after drywall.  An inspector could not know the width between the counters until the cabinets are done and we aren't called in for that.  So it will be at final inspection that this is caught.  In the thread the mistake is 6".  I don't know of a code other than that the construction must match the plans.  So let me ask a question: If you discovered this mistake at the final inspection, what would you do?  Assume that there is an owner.


Ditto to north star.....


----------



## MikeC (Sep 27, 2015)

As I am sitting here (on my day off) preparing my 2016 budget proposal, I am reminded that many members can probably do the same thing that I am doing.  I have added $60 in the dues/subscriptions/memberships line item to maintain my sawhorse membership to this forum.  When dealing with tens of thousands of dollars, what is another $60?  ICC charges $135 each year for my governmental membership and I get much more out of this forum.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 27, 2015)

MikeC said:
			
		

> As I am sitting here (on my day off) preparing my 2016 budget proposal, I am reminded that many members can probably do the same thing that I am doing.  I have added $60 in the dues/subscriptions/memberships line item to maintain my sawhorse membership to this forum.  When dealing with tens of thousands of dollars, what is another $60?  ICC charges $135 each year for my governmental membership and I get much more out of this forum.


Exactly.

Every Building official makes tens of thousands of dollars every year, so what's another $60?

Be sure to take it out of thier checks. It's what I do. To myself. And I love me.

Brent.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 27, 2015)

I pay it out of my own pocket, always have.........but, whatever it takes...........


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2016)

> We are officially down 65 Sawhorses and 10 Supporters that have decided to NOT renew their membership. I am hoping that some will have the ability to renew and reduce these numbers as close to zero as possible.If anyone is not a Sawhorse or Supporter, please give us a hand and help reduce our expenses through your paid subscription membership.


Ok can you post a link to the subscription page, where someone can pay to join,

Thanks


----------



## mark handler (Jan 25, 2016)

> Ok can you post a link to the subscription page, where someone can pay to join,
> 
> Thanks


He already did, but the links no longer work????

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/...upporter-drive


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2016)

> He already did, but the links no longer work????
> 
> http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/...upporter-drive


Thanks I thought it was my top secret NSA computer that would not link


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2016)

Just need to get three more to sign up to get my expreso machine


----------



## mark handler (Jan 25, 2016)

> Just need to get three more to sign up to get my expreso machine


I never got the toaster


----------



## jar546 (Jan 25, 2016)

The top of every single page has a box with the link in it seen by those that are NOT Sawhorses.

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/settings/subscriptions

BTW, we are up to 99 former Sawhorses.


----------

